# Sunny day (pic heavy)



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It was such a nice day out, decided to take some new pics.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor Isis had to sit it out


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Pam,
The pics are just wonderful! I dearly love seeing a chi pack, and yours is so very special.. Everyone looks so healthy, happy and content, they have such a great mom!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, Deb, I appreciate it. I think they are all pretty special, too.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet they all are so sweet.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

you have a lovely fur family..all so different and yet all so adorable....


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

aww there a re realy cute i just love chiw ive got 2 ill be putting pis on ere for u all to see


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Pam they all look fantastic. Poor Isis, it must be rough on you everytime you get a newbie, not yet spayed yet...

What a busy looking bunch they are...too adorable


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I love my dogs so much. It amazes me the way they are all so different yet still concidered chihuahuas. And none of them are anyway near standard. lol But they are so much a part of me now.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yanno Pam, 
I was just looking around me a few minutes ago.. I have long ones, short ones; long legged and short legged; short muzzles and long muzzles; short coats and a long coat; eyes that are black, brown, and green. There are 5 pounders, 6 pounders, and 8 pounders...but they all have this in common...typical "chi personality" and a heart as big as the sky. I have never felt more loved than when I look around this room and see these awesome little critters looking back at me! We are so blessed to have them in our lives, and I wouldn't trade a one of them for anything.. Just wanted to tell you that I know exactly how you feel.. Deb


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awww gorgeous  love seeing new pics of your lot


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

great photos!! im so jealous of all ur chi chi`s!!!


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Love your chi's they are adorable.x


----------

